# Cycling alone



## Jodami84 (27 May 2010)

At the risk of sounding like Billy no mates (though not as embarassing as the man who smells a few posts down) I wondered how most people liked to ride out? 

I much prefer exercising with a mate when I get the chance, go with lads from Rugby when jogging and when up to the gym. However, not one of my mates has any interest in cycling, bar one in Oxford, and im not up to that distance of ride just yet. 

Been ok at present getting out, but worried that when the novelty of going out on my new bike wears out, i'll be less inclined to go alone. Hrs of work mean i'd struggle to make a club as regularly as id want too, so looking at other ways of keeping myself motivated. Was going to sign up for the Great Yorks ride till i realised it is next week!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Davidc (27 May 2010)

I prefer riding with other people, but can't usually find other people who want to do so. More of a problem now in my late 50s than it used to be. It's a case of Billy No Cycling Mates.

On the other hand I do enjoy riding alone, so still go out often, and I use a bike as general local transport so it's only the same as walking or driving around alone which is the normal way of things.


----------



## Arch (27 May 2010)

I do both - most of my group rides are with forum people, or a few other friends, but I can get out and ride all day alone too.

If alone, the main problem is the initial "go on, go out!" moment. Once I'm riding, I keep going. If I have to meet people of course, I'm committed.


----------



## Debian (27 May 2010)

I actually quite enjoy cycling alone. I can go cycling when I want, at what speed I want, I can stop when I feel like it, I can slow down to admire a view, etc whenever I want to.

That's not to say I don't enjoy cycling with mates and family, I do but a lot of my riding is spur of the moment stuff, or I can't predict exactly when I can go out due to other unpredictable tasks, work etc.

I can't offer any advice except to say it hasn't put me off since I re-took up cycling some years ago.


----------



## ianrauk (27 May 2010)

I do enough cycling on my own on my commute so do really enjoy cycling with others...


----------



## Jmetz (27 May 2010)

I dont mind cycling alone, but theres much more to do with company, you can make a propper day of it, or more.


----------



## buggi (27 May 2010)

cycle with a club when you can, and then you will make cycling friends who will be willing to come out with you outside of club hours. most clubs you don't have to join straight away, so make friends quick and then don't go out with the club anymore 

or, incorporate your riding into your commute so that you are "going somewhere" (it gives you a goal) rather than just riding a loop for the sake of it. 

other than that, invest in an ipod.


----------



## Norm (27 May 2010)

Off road cycling with a friend or three is good fun. Cycling with a group on tarmac is less sociable, IMO, unless you pick your roads carefully because you can't chat as much.

I spent today riding the Basingstoke Canal with a friend. I thought it was about 1:30 when we got back to the car, it was actually close to 4:30. I didn't notice the miles or the hours passing because we were gassing about everything as we rode.


----------



## on the road (28 May 2010)

User3143 said:


> Have no problem riding on my own, reponsible to yourself, no one else and you can do what you want.


I agree. Sometimes I go out with the club, but most of the time I just go out on my own.

I don't have to get up extra early to meet the club.
I don't have to belt it to the club meet because I overslept.
I can go at what pace I like.
I can go out at whatever time I like.
I can choose my own route.


----------



## HLaB (28 May 2010)

As other folk have posted; sometimes I like the company of a group but other times I like the freedom of a solo ride: stop/start when I want, fast/ slow I want, take the route I want and the freedom to alter it, etc. In the middle of no where you can switch off and admire the scenery too, without having to worry about a rider immediately in front or behind you.


----------



## slowmotion (28 May 2010)

I vaaaant to be alooone..

http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e115/Photographic3000/Marlene Dietrich/MarleneDietrich14.gif


----------



## sprocketman (28 May 2010)

I cycle alone at the moment, because my hours of work are not always good for meeting other people, but if i waited for someone to go with, I would never get out there, so a mixture of the two is good in my eyes.


----------



## marzjennings (28 May 2010)

Due to crazy work and family schedules I've almost always cycled alone. To the extent I now find group rides a pain in the bum.


----------



## top-tube (28 May 2010)

Prefer cycling on my own - always seem to be waiting for people if cycling in a group. It is good to have someone to share the view with though.


----------



## tyred (28 May 2010)

Apart from taking part in a few group rides for vintage bikes, I always ride alone. I like to do so, time on the bike is my time away from the stresses and strains of everyday life.


----------



## automatic_jon (28 May 2010)

I started out riding alone but have recently started riding with a club after several months. I find it more motivating having a group to keep up with and also it frees me from finding a route as I don't know the local roads and villages all that well.

I went out today on my own for the first time since riding with the club and what a difference it makes. Having just got an aldi computer I can now pace myself when alone now I know what sort of speed the group does.


----------



## alci4 (28 May 2010)

do some family rides with the wife but most alone or with my 2 year old on the back

thinking time or just ipod along the canal either way it's a relaxing switch off time for me


----------



## HJ (28 May 2010)

I often cycle alone, it is called commuting...


----------



## on the road (28 May 2010)

on the road said:


> I agree. Sometimes I go out with the club, but most of the time I just go out on my own.
> 
> I don't have to get up extra early to meet the club.
> I don't have to belt it to the club meet because I overslept.
> ...


Also, I don't have to have a cafe stop when I'm out on my own. In fact I never have a cafe stop when cycling solo, I see it as a waste of precious cycling time.


----------



## yello (28 May 2010)

on the road said:


> In fact I never have a cafe stop when cycling solo



As a rule, neither do I but there are exceptions. I also prefer to ride alone, for the same reasons 'on the road' gave above. I do ride with a club regularly but I don't consider it my ride, if that makes sense. Club rides are about improving my French and not cycling. I go out on my own to enjoy cycling.


----------



## jamesxyz (28 May 2010)

Mostly cycle alone and enjoy it - I tend to push quite hard and don't stop at cafes!. Having said that, I also enjoy with others - my one main (cycling) mate isn't quite as fit so it's a different pace but still very enjoyable and we will often stop.


----------



## tordis (28 May 2010)

I quite enjoy riding with other people, but I'm not a chatter while riding - I focus more on the actual cycling and talk to people I ride with when we take a break. I don't mind riding (or exercising, for that matter) alone.


----------



## cyberknight (28 May 2010)

marzjennings said:


> Due to crazy work and family schedules I've almost always cycled alone. To the extent I now find group rides a pain in the bum.



And i have never cycled with a group unless the local clubs will hand out free membership, petrol money so i can afford to go to work in the car to give legs a rest and come do my housework/gardening ,amuse kids etc ........


----------



## Muddyfox (28 May 2010)

Pretty much all of my cycling is alone .. My mates that do have bikes would consider 3 miles a big ride 

Simon


----------



## Telemark (28 May 2010)

Commutes and utility rides by myself, and mostly prefer it that way, as I can focus better on the traffic around me and go at my own speed. 

Tours and day/leisure rides mostly with other half, friends and/or CC Ecosse, but have also gone by myself. I find having somebody to share a nice day out with much more fun .


----------



## Hacienda71 (28 May 2010)

I normally cycle alone, then i can just jump on the bike whenever i want and go, don't have to wait for or rely on mates. Don't mind social rides, love going out with the family just like riding on my own.


----------



## cyclenic (29 May 2010)

I cycle on my own, and don't usually mind it, but would like some company every now and again, to get me motivated and give me someone to pace against.
nic
in Devon


----------



## colinr (29 May 2010)

I much prefer cycling with others and have friends who are happy with similar distance/paces so have never resorted to a club. But I still enjoy going out on my own.


----------



## Calum (29 May 2010)

I like both, but probably prefer group riding overall. The main problem with it however, is that it can be a bit stop/start at times. The social side of it makes up for it though.


----------



## lukesdad (29 May 2010)

Don t get much choice out here, but it makes a change when I ride with the club.


----------



## Willo (29 May 2010)

I always cycle alone, more out of necessity given time constraints due to work, family etc. A few have kindly highlighted local clubs and groups but I just have to grab the odd time I have. I actually enjoy going on my own - clear the head after all the stresses of work etc. and just do my own thing in my own time. However, would like at some point to do something like London-Paris with a group.


----------



## Chrisc (31 May 2010)

I've only ridden a few times with someone else and enjoyed the company but mostly I ride alone and don't mind at all. Own pace, own route, whatever time and wherever I like. That said I've been working on gettting a decent average speed before thinking of joining a club so I might just do that now so I have the option.


----------



## numbnuts (31 May 2010)

I cycle on my own as no one can keep up with me  I ride slowly average speed 12.5 mph, but I enjoy what I do and that’s the main thing


----------

